# Sunday Special - I "Ate" My Words



## luckytrim (Dec 8, 2019)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - I "Ate" My Words[/FONT]
  
1. What word ending in -ate means to collect or amass?  
A_____ 9 letters (or 10)
2. What is a word ending in -ate which means to criticize or  scold? 
B_____ 6
3. What is a word ending in -ate which means to discipline or  punish?
C_____ 9
4. What is a word ending in -ate which means to differ or  digress? 
D_____ 7
5. What is a word ending in -ate which means to imitate or  copy? 
E_____ 7
6. What is a word ending in -ate which means to bewitch or  enchant? 
F_____ 9
7. What is a word ending -ate which means to create or  produce? 
G_____ 8
8. What is a word ending in -ate meaning to hide away or sleep  a long time? 
H_____ 9
9. What is a word ending in -ate which means to picture or to  demonstrate? 
I_____ 10 
10. What is a word ending in -ate which means to cut or slash?  
L_____ 8
11. What is a word ending in -ate which means to chew or  ruminate? 
M____ 9
12. What is a word ending in -ate which means to chronicle or  describe? 
N_____ 7
13. What is a word ending in -ate which means to annihilate or  destroy? 
O_____ 10 
14. What is a word ending in -ate which means to infiltrate,  diffuse through or penetrate? 
P_____ 8
15. What is a word ending in -ate which means to refurbish or  remodel? 
R_____ 8
16. What is a word ending in -ate which means to drench or  waterlog? 
S_____ 8
17. What is a word ending in -ate which means to complete or  end? 
T_____ 9
18. What word ending in -ate means to billow or ripple?  
U_____ 8
19. What is a word ending in -ate which means to abandon, make  legally void or evacuate?
V_____ 6
20. What is a word ending in -ate which means to hesitate or  fluctuate? ( 39% got it correct )
V_____ 9
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Accumulate Assimilate or Amalgamate
2. Berate 
3. Castigate
4. Deviate
5. Emulate
6. Fascinate
7. Generate
8. Hibernate
9. Illustrate
10. Lacerate
11. Masticate
12. Narrate
13. Obliterate
14. Permeate
15. Renovate
16. Saturate
17. Terminate
18. Undulate
19. Vacate
20. Vacillate
[/FONT]


----------

